# omc saildrive



## wananooky (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a 15 hp OMC sail drive motor. When I'm under sail I can hear a whirring noise from the motor compartment. I am assuming that this is the prop turning. If the prop turns while under sail, does this cause any sort of drag on the boat? If so, should the prop stop turning if the motor is in gear? I leave it in gear, but I still hear the noise. Can you tell me what the problem is?


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

did you turn the blower off? just kidding, if you put the engine in reverse the prop should not turn. I'm not sure what you are hearing, does it sound any different when in gear as opposed to in neutral?, and is it a fixed blade or folding prop?


----------



## Dallis (Jun 25, 2009)

I Don't know what you're hearing, but I always leave the motor in gear when under sail. The motor makes a knocking noise in neutral and jumps around a little. I'm wondering if your bearings are in good shape. May want to check them when you haul out. Good luck


----------

